# Za kým jdete



## Cubbik

Ahoj, v praci jsem narazil na jeden problem, kdyz jsem prijimal na recepci anglicky mluviciho zakaznika a nevedel jsem, jak se rozumne zeptat na to, za kym jde..


----------



## winpoj

Asi bych řekl: "Who would you like to see?"

Nebo kdybych předpokládal, že jde o dohodnutou schůzku: "Who do you have an appointment with?"


----------



## Cubbik

jj to see a este meet me napadlo ale zda se mi to strasne slozity..ale diky za podporu


----------



## winpoj

Tak jednodušší by bylo říci prostě: "Who are you looking for?"

Pokud byste potřeboval skutečně spolehlivou odpověď, asi by to chtělo popsat tu situaci v sekci English Only.


----------



## Cubbik

Dekuju moc, zkusim to tam, treba na to je nejaka specialni fraze


----------



## slavic_one

Možno by to bylo lepší 'Who are you seeing?' nebo 'Who are you meeting?'.


----------

